# الشباب والصيف



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

*الشباب والصيف*


نيافة الأنبا موسى


على مدار العام، وحين تكون الإجازة الصيفية على الأبواب، يحتاج الجميع إلى دراسة واعية لمشكلة وقت الفراغ، والحقيقة الواضحة أنه ليست هناك مشكلة وقت فراغ طالما لم يكن فى القلب فراغ، والدليل على ذلك واضح، فحين كنا فى دوامة الاستذكار فى العام الدراسى لم نكن نشعر بوقت فراغ، بل كنا نحتاج إلى مزيد من الوقت، والسبب البسيط هو أن إنشغال القلب بهدف النجاح والتفوق، وإنشغال القلب بهدف النجاح والتفوق، وانشغال الذهن بمسئوليات الاستذكار، كانا يلغيان فراغ القلب وفراغ الوقت فى آن واحد.​

ولو أننا أقنعنا الشباب بهذه الفكرة البسيطة فسنشعر أن الصيف يحتاج إلى مراجعة: 


*ترى.. كيف سنقضيه؟ *​




يمكننا أن نقضيه فى لهو ونوم وكسل، ويمكننا أن نقضيه فى تقهقر وخطية وانحراف، ولكن الأفضل أن نقتنع بحاجتنا إلى التغيير والإستفادة والبنيان، لذلك يحسن أن نخاطب كل شاب قبل الإجازة قائلين:
أ*ليست هذه احتياجاتك :*
ما مدى إختبارى لفعل الخلاص فى حياتى?
ما مدى شبعى بالمسيح؟
هل صلواتى منتظمة وحارة وصادقة؟
هل عباداتى حية ومشبعة؟​
فليكن هذا أحد اهتمامات الصيف*: النمو فى محبة المسيح. *​

ما مدى استيعابى للعهد القديم؟​

ما مدى دراستى التفصيلية لأسفار العهد الجديد؟​

هل يليق بأولاد الله أن يهملوا كلام الله هكذا؟ ​

فليكن هذا مشروعاً ثانياً للصيف*: قراءة العهد القديم كله أو دراسة العهد الجديد بالتفصيل. *​

*لقد ارتبكت كثيراً خلال العام الدراسى، *​

فلم تكن ممارستى للاعتراف والتناول منتظمة ولا مشبعة، أفلا أجد من فراغ هذا الصيف متسعاً من الوقت لأخذ بركة هذين السرين وأتعلم كيف أمارسهما بأسلوب سليم؟​
قراءتى على مدار السنة الدراسية لم تبلغ بضعة كتب، وتنقصنى معلومات كثيرة عن الطريق الروحى، وعن كنيستى الحبيبة، وعن بقية الكنائس الأرثوذكسية، وعن العلاقة بين الدين والعلم، وعن رأى المسيح فى تيارات الفكر المعاصر، وعن صور الثقافة المختلفة، أفلا يفتح لى هذا مجالاً من القراءة البناءة؟ 
لقد كنت أحتج - طوال العام الدراسى - بضيق الوقت، فلم أقدم للرب ما يليق به من خدمة، أفلا أرتبط الآن بقرية أو فصل أو خدمة بالنادى أو افتقاد للشبان والأولاد!!. 
وهكذا فالإقتناع الهادئ بالإحتياج يسكب فى القلب إهتماماً وحماسة لبعض الإتجاهات المفيدة مما يشغل القلب بما يفيده، والذهن بما ينقى، والوقت بما يبنى. ​ 
*سيف ذو حدين :*
_الإجازة الصيفية - سيف ذو حدين_، فهى أما أن تدفعك إلى الأمام فى طريق النمو الروحى وتكامل الشخصية المسيحية، وإما أن تدفعك إلى الخلف إذ تلقيك فى متاهات الفراغ الدنس أو الانشغال المنحرف. ليست الإجازة الصيفية أمراً استاتيكيا كما قد تتصور، بل هى قوة محركة بالضرورة، أما إلى الأمام أو إلى الخلف، فتحفظ لنفسك.
*المحّور الروحى :*
يجب ألا يغيب عن أذهاننا - ولو إلى لحظة واحدة - أن الهدف الوحيد من خدمتنا هو قيادة النفوس إلى المسيح وإعلان حبه لها، وأن الأسلوب الجوهرى فى خدمتنا هو الدعوة الحارة إلى تغيير الحياة، لذلك يجدر بالخدام المسئولين عن النشاط الصيفى أن ينتبهوا لئلا يضيع الصيف منهم فى اهتمامات كثيرة مربكة، مع أن "الحاجة إلى واحد"، ولعله من الواضح والملموس فى إختبارنا الشخصى أن الانهماكات الكثيرة فى الخدمة كثيراً ما تكون خارج الخط، وكثيراً ما تعبر عن فراغ روحى وافلاس كرازى، وهكذا تكون الخدمة ذات طنين عال وحقيقة تافه! يجب أن تتجه كل الأنشطة، أيا كانت صورتها، لتدور حول محور واحد وهو المحور الروحى، ولتسعى نحو هدف واحد هو خلاص النفس من فساد العالم وسطوة الخطية، وغواية إبليس، ودخولها إلى مناطق النور والفرح والأبدية بالمسيح يسوع. 
لمحات عن بعض الأنشطة :
*1- **فرص الصلاة *:: أن تكون كثيرة وبسيطة، مشبعة ومبهجة للنفس، وتحوى إحدى ساعات الأجبية، تؤدى بطريقة طقسية خاشعة مع ألحان وترانيم وصلوات تلقائية، ويمكن قراءة بعض فصول من الكتب المحركة لروح العبادة.
*2- **- الخدمة *: الصيف فرصة مباركة لإعداد بعض الخدام روحياً وعملياً فى مجالات مختلفة مثل:

خدمة التعليم وخاصة فى القرى المحتاجة ويستحسن أن نتعود المبيت فيها. 


تعود? بعض الخدام الصلاة وخدمة الكلمة أثناء الإجتماعات المختلفة. 


خدمة الإفتقاد? والبحث عن البعيدين. 


خدمة المحبة كرعاية الأرامل واليتامى والمحتاجين.?


? خدمة الإشراف بالنادى. 


خدمة المكتبة : الإستعارة، صيانة الكتب وترميمها،? البحث عنها وإرجاعها، تقديم فكرة عن بعضها تشجيعاً للقراءة، عمل مجلة حائط خاصة بالمكتبة. 


خدمة صيانة الأماكن والأثاث والكتب.?


خدمة الكتابة : كتسجيل? ملخصات للموضوعات والندوات، وحفظها فى مكتبة الاستعارة أو طبعها وتوزيعها أو عمل مجلات. ​


*3- الدراسات* : يجدر بالشباب أن يبنى نفسه بالدرس المستمر خصوصاً فى فترة الصباح بالمنزل، وذلك بقراءات نشجعه عليها مثل: 


قراءة? العهد القديم : بواقع 10 إصحاحات يومياً فينتهى كله فى الصيف. 


يجدر بالخدام? المسئولين عن النشاط الصيفى أن ينتبهوا لئلا يضيع الصيف منهم فى إهتمامات كثيرة مربكة، مع أن "الحاجة إلى واحد". 


تحضير دراسات عن بعض الأسفار أو الموضوعات،? أو الشخصيات الكتابية بالتفصيل. 


الإتحاد بحياة رب المجد من زوايا معينة? (يختار كل فرد فى المجموعة زاوية خاصة فتتكامل الدراسة). 


تلخيص كتب كنسية :? عقائد وطقوس وتاريخ وسير قديسين. 


استيعاب مجموعة محددة من الكتب الروحية مع? عرضها وتبسيطها. 


تعلم اللغة القبطية والألحان الكنسية وخدمة المذبح?.


*3- **فرص الخلوة *: يستحسن أن ترتب فرص خلوة للشبان فى مكان هادئ ومنعزل، مرتين مثلاً خلال الإجازة، وفى هذه الفرص - التى يجب أن تقاد ببهجة وحزم - يجد الشباب فرصة البنيان الروحى والصفاء النفسى والحب الأخوى، ولندرس مثلاً فى إحدى الفرص: العقبات التى تعترض نمونا الروحى، هل الطهارة مشكلة؟ كيف أتغلب على مشكلات صلاة الأجبية، مشكلات فى طريقى إلى التناول، مشكلات أثناء ممارسة الإعتراف، كيف نتجنب مخاطر الوسط المحيط بنا، وكيف نسلك بطريقة سوية؟ كيف نقرأ بستان الرهبان وكيف نقتدى بآبائه؟ كيف نقدم للمسيح خدمة حية؟ على أن يوضع للفرصة برنامج يومى ينفذ بدقة ويشمل صلوات الأجبية جماعياً وفرصاً حرة للإنطلاق، وفرص أخرى للخلوة والصمت.


*5-النادى *: للنادى دور هام فى زوايا متعددة مثل: التعزية المشتركة فى صلوات وإجتماعات وندوات. 


الحماية من الإنحراف ومن? الانضمام إلى جماعات شاردة. 


تكوين الفضائل المسيحية الأساسية كالمحبة? والإحتمال والتعاون. 


الحصول على روح الخدمة كالتعرف على شاب جديد، أو مراقبة? وخدمة الأطفال أثناء لعبهم أو تقديم دراسات وخدمات مختلفة، أو الإشراف على نواحى النشاط والمسئوليات بالنادى. 


*ولكن علينا أن نلاحظ النقط التالية : *​


كثيراً ما يستنزف النادى طاقة? الخدام الروحية إذا لم يشترك فى خدمته إلا نفر قليل من الخدام الباذلين. 


قد? يعطل النادى خدمة الافتقاد والعمل الفردى، خصوصاً وأن الإجازة الصيفية هى الفرصة المناسبة لتكوين فصول إعداد الخدام. 


أحياناً يطغى التيار الرياضى والإجتماعى? على جو النادى، فينكمش الهدف الروحى. 


النادى ليس وسيلتنا الأساسية فى جذب? النفوس، بل العمل الروحى الجاد بالكلمة المشبعة والإفتقاد الحى. ​


*لهذا نقترح ما يلى : *​


أن يكون النادى مغلقاً... بمعنى أن يكون فرصة للنمو? الروحى لأبناء الكنيسة الملتصقين بها، ولا يفتح على مصراعيه للجميع. 


أن يسود? النادى جو روحى مشبع بأوجه نشاط مختلفة. 


أن ينظم النادى فرقاً للإفتقاد? والدعوة إلى الكنيسة. 


ألا يفتح النادى فى الصباح،? لصعوبة الإشراف ولإعطاء الشباب فرصة الهدوء والراحة والقراءة والصلاة، وتنفيذ واجبات البيت. 


ألا يفتح النادى قبل أن يتوافر العدد? الكافى من المشرفين. ​


6*- الحفلات* : يجب أن تكون روحية الهدف والأسلوب، فأحياناً ننشغل طول الصيف فى إعداد مسرحية قد تضر الأعضاء روحياً، إذ تشغلهم عن أمور بناءة أخرى، كما قد تلجئهم إلى الإستعانة بأخوة من الخارج، لذلك يجب أن تكون الحفلات هادئة، وفرصاً لأحياء مناسبات مقدسة، وفرصاً للتعليم والمحبة والنمو.​


*7- الرحلات* : وهذه أيضاً يجب أن تكون تعبيراً عن الأسرة المسيحية المتحابة، وفرصاً مناسبة لتنشيط الروح وخدمتها، وذلك بزيارة الأماكن المقدسة، لنتعرف عليها وعلى سير قديسيها للبركة. 


8- ا*لمهرجانات *: مهرجان الكرازة وغيره من المهرجانات فى الكنيسة


*إننا نريد من الرب صيفاً يزداد فيه النشاط الداخلى السرى على النشاط الخارجى الظاهر.*​


----------



## جيلان (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الشباب والصيف*

*بجد موضوع امثر من رائع
وانا بموت فى الاناب موسى وكل كلامه بيعجبنى
زاستغلال الصيف طبعا حاجة مهمة حتى لا يتسلل الشيطان لعقولنا*


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ياحبي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياعمري
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*الله عليك*
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ياجوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يارا

 على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي أمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مراد نشات (24 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يوليو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رايع شكرا وردة
تحياتي​


----------



## adel baket (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الشباب والصيف*

_الله يارا على موضوعك الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يوليو 2008)

مراد نشات قال:


> ربنا يباركك


ميرسي مراد لمرورك ودعوتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يوليو 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رايع شكرا وردة
> 
> 
> تحياتي​


 ميرسي ياوردة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الشباب والصيف*



adel baket قال:


> _الله يارا على موضوعك الرائع_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


 ميرسي عادل لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

يا جمال الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب وموضوعاته الحلوه وتواضعه ÷÷÷÷÷÷ شكرااا لتعبكم فى نقل الموضوع 
لانه مهم جداااااااااا للشباب    ......... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياالنهيسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## جوزيف شنيارة (3 أغسطس 2008)

:download:الموقع رائع شكرا لك يايسوع


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي جوزيف لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------

